# I got a Danbo! :)



## TransportJockey (Aug 19, 2012)

Got a Danbo figure and been playing around with it. Along with my little Android guy


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 19, 2012)

Now don't go making adorable, yet cliche photos of the Danbo dancing in the rain or something.


----------



## Designer (Aug 19, 2012)

If I were you I wouldn't let them play with the medicines like that.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 20, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Now don't go making adorable, yet cliche photos of the Danbo dancing in the rain or something.


Lol I'll try not to. I like these guys so far. Curious what all I can do with them


Designer said:


> If I were you I wouldn't let them play with the medicines like that.


Heh, if they let me play with medicines like that, they can play with them


----------

